# Worst packing from Accucrafts



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought a K36 from Accucraft. After my loco arrived, I had opened the box. Wow...the very expensive model was wrapped up by tapes. After I took out all tapes, the loco could not put inside an original box for storage. It is so headarc ! Of course, I could construct a wooden box for storage but why the manufacturer couldn't offer a good box for storage. Even I would not mind to paying more little bit for packing.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That packing looks a little suspicious to me. Looks like it had been opened and repackaged by a middleman. I've never seen an Accucraft product that was packaged that way.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

hahahaha!! Tony, this gave me a good giggle. Actually, this is a MUCH improved way of packing compared with say, the infamous K-28... in that case they wrapped the tape directly over the model, without any protecting styrofoam at all... It took some two to three years to listen to the advices from many of us and develop this higher 'sophistication' of the famous 'mumification' - the trademark of Accucraft's packing. Well, if your only problem is the lack of box for storing the locomotive, consider yourself LUCKY. Many of us have been thorough much more headache... My K-36 required repairing about ten items, which included soldering, painting, bending, etc. The front pilot was bent and pushed inwards so much, that the loco rested on it, rather than on the wheels... The cab roof got detached in the transport and danced around the locomotive, stripping paint and details, including one complete window frame... But this is just peanuts compared with what I have seen on the K-28's... But they DO come in a metal frame offering nil protection but weighting tons - which cost a fortune in shipping cost... One day, in some undoubtedly distant future, Accucraft perhaps will reach the level of packaging technology and aesthetics of say Kiss, offering a pleasure to unwrap the model, and a pleasure to store it back in its box... Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tony, 
The important thing is that the loco gets to you all in one piece, isn't it? 
My Royal Hudson was packed in a very similar way, and I am glad to say that it arrived undamaged. 
Since all the live steamers that I know have their own favourite ways to carry their locos to steam ups, I would think that it is better not to have to pay extra for Accucraft to supply something that you wouldn't use. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

If it did not arrive damaged, then it was packed properly. They never said it came with a reusable transportation box. 

Steve


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never seen an Accucraft loco NOT packed that way! That is the usual packing that I have seen. The idea is to keep the product from rattling around inside the box. The way the shippers drop-kick packages, if the product is not tied down it will be smashed inside the box. 

As for it not fitting back into the original box... I guess I don't understand how it could not fit. If you have removed all that wrapping then the opening in the box should be larger than what is left (i.e.: the loco). Not that the original shipping container is much good as a storage box, for carrying the loco by the loving owner. 

If you got your engine with all the parts intact and not folded, bent, spindled or mutilated you should be leaping for joy at how they packed it! I only hope that you were careful in unwrapping it so that you didn't fold, bend, spindle or mutilate the engine in the haste to see what it looks like.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Use your imagination. Perhaps you need a case like this one...










Or maybe these, which can also double as display racks...


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That seems packed well (so long as nothing is broke, nothing to write home about). As for me, when I get my loco I plan on attaching a string to it and dragging it behind the car over a very dusty and bumpy road. That is the cheapest way to weather it.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Loking at the photos, they look very well packed to me! 
tied down tight, they cant move around, protected by thick layer of styrofoam.. 
im not seeing the problem.. 

Scot


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I am just happy if any item arrives without ANYTHING wrong! If need be I will make a box, one to my liking, instead of the choice being made for me!

I love my 488! My K-36 is my favorite engine! I have installed a AW G-2, a Phoenix, with 4 magnets on a driver..sounds AWESOME!! 

You will enjoy it!

Bubba


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Is this the live steam version we're discussing or the electric version?


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I guess we all complain when someone doesn't pack items well so we shouldn't complain too loud when they do!








However I really do like the mobile carying case ideas! Those are really great ideas.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 07 Mar 2011 11:24 PM 
That packing looks a little suspicious to me. Looks like it had been opened and repackaged by a middleman. I've never seen an Accucraft product that was packaged that way. Gary - only ONE of my AccuCraft locomotives has been packed any other way than that. That is exactly how they are ALL done these days. The exception was the Hudson, that was, I'm sure, ceremoniously trashed by the TSA back in the USA, and re-wrapped by somebody with different scotchtape, leaving the explosives' detector probe tube inside the packaging...

Anyway, spending an hour or so undoing the packaging is half the fun of getting an AccuCraft product.









tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Zubi - both my K-27 and Garratt came in steel-framed 'almost' boxes, weighing 12-15 pounds or so. As carriers, they are both as handy as a spoon with wheels. 

As you know, here in UK we are very well off for LS train carrier box makers, but the very best of mine was made for the Garratt by my pal Doug Hall. Reinforced with alloy bracing and trusses, copious nuts and bolts and pre-stressed heavy-grade marine ply, it is over-engineered to say the least, and has been constructed to be stronger than the Brooklyn Bridge. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just comparing the way my Accucraft C19 arrived (sparkie). Mid 2009. Loco inside a STEEL CASE, mounted on 1/2" Plywood base. Surrounded side and top by 1" thick heavy foam. Then this was put inside a heavy box. Then the heavy box was inside a heavy cardboard box. THEN the two loco and tender) heavy cardboaed boxes were put into ONE very large cardboard box! Does this description sound anything like what Tony photographed?


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is the cute little red ribbon ??


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bet you can't guess what goes in this case...










Or maybe you can!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom;

A Reading T1? HA Ha ha!!























Well, at least I chose another 4-8-4, and the OTHER American Freedom Train locomotive!

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing cases Tom!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Packing looks ok to me. That is how mine came and it was damage free. That is all packing is supposed to do. If you want a carry box get someone to build one for you and plan to spend some $$$'s.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I claim no credit for the cases, only to be fortunate enough to own the The Scotsman and the Schools cases. My skills, meager as they are, lie in other areas. The cases were made by the Master, Bob Weltyk, of Weltyk's Whistles fame.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 08 Mar 2011 08:22 AM 
Bet you can't guess what goes in this case...










Or maybe you can!



Well, I'd guessing, mind, but a kayak, maybe?

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter oif the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 08 Mar 2011 07:55 AM 
Where is the cute little red ribbon ??








Dang! Forgot about my "little red ribbon". Still have mine tied to the steel case!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

The new Mason Bogies [LS version] came in the infamous steel channel "carrier". The locomotive itself was mummified just like the K-36 pictured at the beginning of the thread. 

My comment about putting some of the larger locomotives into a single carry box for engine and tender. Wonderful when you are "strong of back". Not so good later on. 

V/r


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

I would be very happy to heard and learnt more for all everyone of you. I would agree that no damaged when arrival was the luck. Me too, no damaged when my engine arrived. I am planning a weekend for raising some steam. I would share with you that I have no permanent layout yet because my home is a small place without any garden. After I run my trains on portable layout, I have to storing all of my trains into box. Hope you could get how small place in Hong Kong. Anyhow, I would make a wooden box for storage. Thank you very much for your sharing and help.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Tony, What you need is a "zubibox". I live in Tokyo, and I developed an inexpensive, easy to produce method to take my engines to steamups around Tokyo. It is a foldable (a bit like origami;-) cardboard box with handles, can be produced from any strong cardboard, such as that in which your engine came. The same "zubibox" is great for storing the engines. I should patent this thing... Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi, can we see the "zubibox" please?


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Zubi, how about some photos!

Regarding patents, have you seen the Aster Cardboard carrying and shipping boxes?

This past weekend, Adam Barr, one of the MSSLS club's newest members brought a small Aster JNRR B-20 loco to our steamup in a "Factory" cardboard shipping and carrying box. What was striking about the Aster box was the fact that the cardboard was multi layered and the total thickness was about 5/8" thick. It had a nice handle mounted on top and overall, looked very sturdy. 

Maybe the biggest advantage of the cardboard is that [in addition to being strong] it is very light. How many of us have groaned when picking up 40 or more pounds of loco and wooden box?

Again, let's see some photos. Not many of us have thought about using cardboard to carry our valuable models, but with a little ingenuity we may be able to it may be make it easier, safer and less expensive for some of us to carry our equipment.

Regards,

Will


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Will, you are exactly correct. Cardboard is both light and strong, and often pretty cheap. The only disadvantage is that it gets soft when it rains. Actually, I considered replacing it with corrugated plastic but it never rains in Tokyo;-)) well, it does, but then I do not go to steamups... so I still keep all my original cardboard zubiboxes. For the largest, like for K-28/36 or NGG16 Garratt, I use cardboard which has two corrugated layers. This is really strong stuff. The other advantage of zubibox is that I figured that I do not need that many of them actually. Many engines fit nicely in one size of the box so for example I can fit C-19 in the same box as the NGG-16 Garratt. Well, you guys need to wait for the photos until my patent is granted;-))), Zubi (joking, haha)


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Zubi - the only problem I could ever detect with the 'Zubi-box' was finding space for it on the trains when we were futzing around going to a venue. Sometimes it was like wearing skis and trying to get near the bar... 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a toolbox for carrying my engines. I cut a piece of wood to fit the bottom of the box, cut grooves in the wood to fit the engine wheels. Velcro straps hold the engine in place. Straps help take the wood platform in & out of the toolbox. Short trips, I place a piece of foam on top of the engine. Cover the engine with a plastic bag and fill the toolbox with foam peanuts for long trips.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

meh, I throw my engines in a burlap sac and strap that to a mule who only likes to travel over the roughest of grounds.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dan and Will, Please check these photos. I show one large zubibox, which accommodates a C-19 or anything of comparable length, such as NGG-16. Please note that I couple the tender back to front with the front of the engine for transport. I found this approach to be much more stable for transport - sometimes the engine or the tender might shift somewhat, or jump of the wooden rails. If the tender and the cab are coupled closely this may result in cosmetic damage. But coupling them with couplers back to front practically eliminates such a possibility. Of course other engines need to be protected with some foam padding. In the next generation of zubibox Mk 4, I will glue some velcro strips (hooks or loops) to make possible a flexible arrangement of padding elements. 
A set of foam padding elements will have velcro stips of the oposite type (loops or hooks) to be arranged in such a was as to provide optimal padding for transporting various locomotives in the same zubibox. Because of the weight of the engine of the K-class, I made separate zubiboxes for the tender and the engine. Please also notice the removable bottom layer with four wooden laps which serve as rails on the top (gauge 45mm) and strengthen the cardboard on the bottom (in this case gauge is 65mm to accomodate LGB rail profiles). Because of this I can carry the locomotive on this bottom layer, and slide it onto the track. Well, that is more or less what constitutes the current zubibox generation 3. Good luck with your origami;-), best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Zubi, 

Nice work and Thanks for the photos - very informative. 

You must have a ready supply of heavyweight Stanley (type) knife blades, for all the cutting done on your (very useful) boxes.

Now I will go to find some heavy corrugated, what is the source of the corrugated - Flat screen TV' boxes

Of course what we want is a proper drawing







? Or at the very least a dimensioned scketch please


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Hi Peter, Thanks! Actually I just use a sharp kitchen knife;-)... Most of my cardboard is reused from the very Aster and Accucraft boxes in which the locomotives came... Zubi


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By peter bunce on 10 Mar 2011 05:13 AM 
Hi Zubi, 

Nice work and Thanks for the photos - very informative. 

You must have a ready supply of heavyweight Stanley (type) knife blades, for all the cutting done on your (very useful) boxes.

Now I will go to find some heavy corrugated, what is the source of the corrugated - Flat screen TV' boxes

Of course what we want is a proper drawing







? Or at the very least a dimensioned scketch please









Actually, an AutoCAD drawing file would be even better!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I see the next evolutionary step of the ZubiBox from cardboard to corrugated plastic. 

Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi
A friend and follow live steam uses heavy cardboard boxes for his J & M cars. One aspect he did for longevity was to shellac the base material. A couple of questions...


Did you use or how you used for shipping?

Does the design have a wear factor regards the folding points of the box?

Finally, one assume a required a preparation routine to ensure no steam oil, water will effect the box structure but do you utilize them outdoors? (if so, what effect if their is a sudden down pour with the boxes exposed?)


Scott
Could be ....


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Charles, Yes, I could spray the cardboard with some kind of moisture repellant (such as used for outdoor coats, tents, camping equipment, etc). This is perhaps a good idea, as long as it will not affect the strength of the cardboard. I never had any problem with steam oil or water, if the box gets wet, just wipe the water/oil off and let it dry. No, I have never used these boxes for shipping, not yet, but I see no reason why they should not be used. In fact in zubibox Mk V I plan to develop handles which can be both stood up for carrying and flattened to allow stacking up a few on top of each other. This would also make them more shipping friendly. There folding lines are all made by first drawing a line then pressing the cardboard along the line with a rounded edge so as not to break or tear the cardboard but only to flatten the corrugation under the folding line. Then all the folding lines are reinforced with a strong tape. The tape is also used to reinforce all the edges of the box. Best, Zubi PS, corrugated plastic is fine, but as I always have stacks of cardboard coming with the engines, I'd have to throw it away... but no doubt, colourful and neat corrugated plastic would produce pretty fully waterproof zubiboxes.


----------

